# Loading yak



## Nikko (Jul 5, 2014)

I just received my new kayak today. Got to fit it out now.at the risk of sounding like a woos or asking a ridiculous question can i get some tips on loading my yak onto my ute. I have ladder racks and the kayak weighs 28 kg. i do have a touch od the flu and my strength is down a bit. It just seems awkward. Any feedback would be great. Cheers nikko


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

yep dont try any of that fancy snatch and jerk balancing it over your head caper. One stumble and you wont let go until too late. >One ruptured disc.


----------



## intrepid (Oct 23, 2012)

it's all in the technique.

you have to learn the best way to do it to suit your body type and roof rack height.

my car is low, so i can do a 'lift, hip prop then lift" action, all in one fluid motion, usign the momentum of the first lift to keep it going upwards then catch it on teh edge of one of the racks, then gently push it fully on and strap it down...

but it took me about 10 goes to get it down pat. this is with a Hobie Revo that has really well located hand holder slots.

BUT - if you have a ute, then it might suit you to do it one end at a time... as suggested.


----------

